# help



## adam420 (May 15, 2005)

I have a 430 watt hps light and wanna get another one for vegg and clones right now i'm using the 430 for all. I was thinking of getting a Fluorescent light cause i heard there great for vegging and clones and that the 430 was too hot for for clones and that the Fluorescent doesn't get hot. my question is what watt does the four have to be? thanks


----------



## notthecops (May 15, 2005)

The brighter the better.  If your going to use it for vegging also, I'd buy another 430.  Floros are only good for clones or seeds.  If you go with a floro, get a CFL (compact florescent) like this:http://www.bustan.ca/product_detail.asp?menuID=4&SID=24&PID=342
They stay cool to the touch and are really bright!


----------



## adam420 (May 16, 2005)

so the 430 isn't to stong for clones? cuase i wanted to buy another one. thanks


----------

